# Looking for a Westie puppy



## NinaW (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am a first time buyer when it comes to puppies. Our family has been looking for a West Highland Terrier in Scotland for quite some time now, but we still can't seem to get a good breeder.

The last breeder I had contact with has been stringing us along, not providing all the information I asked for and wanting to give us the puppy at 5 and a half weeks (I think he wants to sell the puppy before Christmas, even if it is way too early to separate the puppies from their mother). I walked away from this as I do not want to encourage bad breeding and mistreating young pups. Awful that people are doing this just to get some money for Christmas.

I have read many posts in this forum about the questions to ask and the research to do before considering a dog, yet I can't find a good breeder in Scotland who has any Westies available, or who is willing to answer my questions and provide a good healthy puppy from good breeding! We are willing to drive down to England if it means getting a good dog from a decent trustworthy breeder.

All the breeders I have contacted have been on the KC website. Maybe I am looking in the wrong place? If any of you can give me advice or know of anyone please let me know!

Thanks,

Nina


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.asheridgelee.co.uk/

Here's a contact for you in Scotland. VERY reputable breeder with healthy Westies! If Pam hasn't got any puppies due then she will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You might have to wait for a puppy, many breeders have waiting lists. Hard when you're desperate for a puppy !!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

NinaW said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a first time buyer when it comes to puppies. Our family has been looking for a West Highland Terrier in Scotland for quite some time now, but we still can't seem to get a good breeder.
> 
> ...


Westies like many other breeds can have their fair share of health problems so its important you do check out all the tests available for hereditary health problems and make sure breeders have carried them out prior to breeding.
Sounds like you have done a good deal of research but just in case a good source is

West Highland White Terrier | Dog Breed Health

Another good source is usually the breed clubs which as well as giving you good breed information and also about health is often a good place to track down good breeders.

There are actually several Westie regional breed clubs.

The WHWTC of England - Welcome

Home

West Highland White Terrier Club of Wales

The West Highland White Terrier Club - Home

There are also breeders who are part of the kennel club assured breeders scheme, as well as the pups being kennel club registered breeders of this scheme should have to meet certain criteria, part of which is performing health tests relevant to the breed, however its not infalable and although some tests are requirements to be in the scheme others are only recommendations, so it is important that you still do your research and ask all the relevant questions, buying from an assured breeder should though give you a certain amount of protection.

Assured breeders can be found on here.

Kennel Club Assured Breeders for West Highland White Terrier

Details of health tests requirements and recommendations are on here.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/9846/abshealthreqs.pdf

Its quite possible that to find a good breeder with healthy well reared puppies you are going to have to travel, you may then even have a wait, but hopefully the above links should help you track one down.


----------



## NinaW (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you very much for all this great information! I appreciate you all taking your time to reply to my post and help me. I will do more research and hopefully find something soon.

Thanks again,

Nina


----------



## MissC (Nov 18, 2013)

I found the breeder of our puppy through the ChampDogs website. They have adverts but also lists of breeders so you could find some in your area to contact. You'll find that it overlaps a lot with the Kennel Club website with breeders being registered on both.


----------



## wst (Sep 12, 2010)

you could try here,and she is not too far from you

West Highland White Terrier puppies for sale in Scotland


----------

